
Inside Elon Musk’s Reversal on Taking Tesla Private - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/25/business/elon-musk-tesla-private.html
======
jacquesm
What reversal? He never had the funding to begin with, this is just a damage
control exercise.

